
Copy Protection in Modern Microcontrollers - ingve
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sps32/mcu_lock.html
======
kken
I think the word "modern" is misplaced here. All of the listed
microcontrollers are more than a decade old.

------
jwr
Great content, but I'd say that the page background color is a great copy
protection measure in itself.

~~~
chillingeffect
Content is from 2001 and the game has changed...seismically. There has been a
Cambrian explosion in this field since 2k1.

~~~
deutronium
Can you point to any newer resources?

~~~
jdietrich
There's a good paper by the Fraunhofer Society at the link below.

[https://www.aisec.fraunhofer.de/content/dam/aisec/Dokumente/...](https://www.aisec.fraunhofer.de/content/dam/aisec/Dokumente/Publikationen/Studien_TechReports/englisch/Whitepaper_ProductProtection.pdf)

~~~
deutronium
Cheers, I'll look through that in detail.

I remember Fraunhofer doing some interesting research using PUFs creating a
foil device that covers special chips, where if the foil is tampered with, the
memory of the chip is disrupted.

It's called PEP foil if I recall correctly.

Sergei's PhD thesis, is also an amazing read in case anyone hasn't seen it -

[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sps32/phd.html](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sps32/phd.html)

